# Does a retro steel women's frame make an ideal fully-rigid XC mtb frame?



## kamau (May 14, 2021)

I have begun to think that women's hybrid/mountain steel frames, like the 1988 Giant Iguana in the attached photo, have great potential as fully-rigid XC mountain bikes. In the evolution of modern mountain bike geometry, the top tube has become increasingly slanted, to the point where it is basically at the same angle as the top tube on women's frames. For road-oriented bikes, the women's geometry with the slanted top tube has been criticized for being less rigid than the standard diamond frame geometry with a horizontal top tube. However, the reduced rigidity would be beneficial for mountain biking. Reduced frame rigidity combined with high-volume tires and the vibration-dampening properties of steel could produce a very smooth ride (smooth for a rigid frame, at least). The ample standover clearance of the women's frame is an added benefit. What are your thoughts?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

kamau said:


> I have begun to think that women's hybrid/mountain steel frames, like the 1988 Giant Iguana in the attached photo, have great potential as fully-rigid XC mountain bikes. In the evolution of modern mountain bike geometry, the top tube has become increasingly slanted, to the point where it is basically at the same angle as the top tube on women's frames. For road-oriented bikes, the women's geometry with the slanted top tube has been criticized for being less rigid than the standard diamond frame geometry with a horizontal top tube. However, the reduced rigidity would be beneficial for mountain biking. Reduced frame rigidity combined with high-volume tires and the vibration-dampening properties of steel could produce a very smooth ride (smooth for a rigid frame, at least). The ample standover clearance of the women's frame is an added benefit. What are your thoughts?


Holy crap, my brand hard tail is actually a 1998 iguana. My wife is gonna kill me for all the $$$ that could have been saved.
Mods, please ban Kamau before too much trouble starts.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

They have the added benefit of being easy to step through in a skirt.


----------



## Barbapapa (Apr 15, 2021)

And if you want to do downhill these Schwinns are ideal.








Nice slack headtube angle and a wide rear tire for extra grip.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

kamau said:


> I have begun to think that women's hybrid/mountain steel frames, like the 1988 Giant Iguana in the attached photo, have great potential as fully-rigid XC mountain bikes. In the evolution of modern mountain bike geometry, the top tube has become increasingly slanted, to the point where it is basically at the same angle as the top tube on women's frames. For road-oriented bikes, the women's geometry with the slanted top tube has been criticized for being less rigid than the standard diamond frame geometry with a horizontal top tube. However, the reduced rigidity would be beneficial for mountain biking. Reduced frame rigidity combined with high-volume tires and the vibration-dampening properties of steel could produce a very smooth ride (smooth for a rigid frame, at least). The ample standover clearance of the women's frame is an added benefit. What are your thoughts?


I can only assume you're here just for the LOLZ.


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not riding my sister's bike, no way!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Mods, please ban Kamau before too much trouble starts.


Good luck with that. He's got dozens of sock puppet accounts set up here already. They're like weeds. YOu can never get rid of all of them. Well done kamau, well done.

And to answer your question, Kamau. Yes to everything.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Please delete


----------

